# Trump/ climate change/ hmmmm...?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

from the headlines i'm seeing lately, looks like the trump election may be pointing the way for turning the tide in this misguided notion that something so insignificant as human beings can actually have any effect on Mother Nature. That the climate is (and always will be) "changing" - absolutely no argument. That the trivial efforts of humans can somehow have an impact on this "changing" - absolutely ludicrous. Comments?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

If what you say is true, get ready to pay a lot higher insurance premiums and a lot more in taxes to mitigate the damage that will be coming.

And if you live inland.........move over a little, a few million more people will be moving there in the future.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I believe at least some of the hype about human impacts of global warming is exaggerated. Too many vested interests involved that now have conflicts of interest, i.e. careers, reputations, financial gain. Clowns like Al Gore are at the top of the list if you really dig into how he has positioned himself. I have no doubt that man is contributing to global warming but the amount being contributed by man, and the resulting impact to rate of change, is not settled by a long shot. That said, I believe we should do what is reasonable to mitigate emissions of CO2 and CH4 in the atmosphere, and/or to make a much bigger effort at reforestation to absorb CO2. BC is making a concerted effort at reforestation, billions over 5 years, to take enough CO2 out of the atmostphere to be equivalent to 6 million cars (I think I have the number right). So, within reason, fine, but let's be rational about it.


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

Man has a history of having a big ego. They wanted to kill Galileo when he figured out we were not the center of the universe.

It wasn't that long ago everyone thought the world was flat such thinking did not make it so.

The political correct thing in the past has been to pretend man made global warming was real. The trend seams to be shifting away from being political correct.

It is almost like a cult I don't think everyone believes the BS is real just play along to be comfortable to be able to fit into the group.

The planets around the sun have been getting warmer as we have. I have herd scientist say greenhouse gasses have been 9-10 times higher in the past & the earth was cooler. If that is true we are not as powerful as we think we are @ producing green house gasses. (Maybe we need more practice) & why was earth cooler when green house gasses were so much higher. Valcanoes are the biggest polluters


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

The planet was clearly much warmer a long time ago. Shallow seas over the continent and palm trees in the Arctic. Our problem is that man believes everything should stay the same forever. That simply is not possible nor will it be that way despite what we do.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

It's not ego. Scientists have not claimed that athropogenic change will destroy the Earth or render it inhabitable. They predict that the carbon economy will make the Earth less comfortable for mankind and other species. We'll become less affluent. As the Earth retains energy in the form of heat, we'll more violent storms, hotter hots, colder colds, rising sea level and other detrimental meteorological phenomena. 

Life will continue. Thousands (or millions) of species of bacteria, insects, mollusks, reptiles and plants will thrive. The question is, how comfortably can we sustain the 10 billion human souls who will inhabit our little planet. 

Anthropogenic environmental destruction is not unprecedented. Human sewage dumped into the Thames caused millions of deaths in London before scientists figured it out. They embarked on a sewage treatment and relocation program. No doubt there were skeptics who thought it was government intrusion into the private lives of citizens and merchants. No doubt many on both sides ascribed ulterior motives to those who disagreed with them. 

The carbon industry has a financial interest in denying anthropogenic climate change but it is not evil. There may be individuals on the other side who are more concerned with reputation that truth but Al Gore is not one of them. 

I wonder why Trump met with Al Gore. Was it to tell him that he is full of it, or was it to learn from him?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

olivaw said:


> I wonder why Trump met with Al Gore. Was it to tell him that he is full of it, or was it to learn from him?


Maybe both. A wise businessman always wants to see and hear the pulse of the other side, friend of foe, if for no other reason than to know how to respond to a blindside when one is not paying attention. I wouldn't make too much of that meeting.

My position has always been that the real problem is too many billions of **** sapiens on this planet, but we have not found an efficient and moral way of reducing the numbers....yet.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Jesus, how many climate change threads do we need????


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't want to consider any changes to my lifestyle, so I am going to search for evidence/justifications that confirms my belief that I can continue as I am with no negative repercussions for other people. 

/everyclimateskeptic


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

none said:


> Jesus, how many climate change threads do we need????


+1 Same old stuff...different day


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

andrewf said:


> I don't want to consider any changes to my lifestyle, so I am going to search for evidence/justifications that confirms my belief that I can continue as I am with no negative repercussions for other people.
> 
> /everyclimateskeptic


No need to search-take a trip to China and breath in the crap they call air over there Sheep.


----------



## wraphter (Sep 21, 2016)

AltaRed said:


> My position has always been that the real problem is too many billions of **** sapiens on this planet, but we have not found an efficient and moral way of reducing the numbers....yet.


Global warming will do the trick. It won't be pretty .


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

The other year the ozone layer was gonna do the trick. That was pretty.


----------



## bass player (Jan 27, 2016)

none said:


> Jesus, how many climate change threads do we need????


As long as my pocket is being picked to "solve" a non-existent problem, I will speak up.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

I thought the scientific solution to overpopulation (and so its effects on the world) offered in Dan Brown's latest fictional novel "Inferno" was quite timely. Maybe a good thing Trump doesn't read? Oh, but he probably goes to movies?
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3062096/videoplayer/vi618771481


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

OP chiming in here again... just to re-iterate YES, the climate is warming! YES, the climate is ALWAYS changing (who here can remember the Ice Age). Can "man" have any significant impact on the climate? NO! Can we stop the sun rising? the wind blowing? NO!! Our brains cannot even comprehend infinity. I predict that in the next oh, 5 billion years or so, the Earth (if it's still here) might actually COOL a degree or two!!! Prove me wrong!!!!


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> OP chiming in here again... just to re-iterate YES, the climate is warming! YES, the climate is ALWAYS changing (who here can remember the Ice Age). Can "man" have any significant impact on the climate? NO! Can we stop the sun rising? the wind blowing? NO!! Our brains cannot even comprehend infinity. I predict that in the next oh, 5 billion years or so, the Earth (if it's still here) might actually COOL a degree or two!!! Prove me wrong!!!!


Yeah but we can take your money and give it to someone who is better connected-that is the bottom line. "Climate Change" is the sizzle-taking your money is the steak.


----------



## bass player (Jan 27, 2016)

It looks like Trump will make the Department of Energy account for their programs and spending, including those making money off of climate change:

https://wattsupwiththat.com/2016/12/10/the-doe-vs-ugly-reality/


----------

